# [H] Lemartes: Guardian of the Lost (Mint Condition)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My copy of Lemartes: Guardian of the Lost arrived today and I am interested in parting with it. I am looking for cash, over £60 at least, I would accept an offer of £85 right off the bat.

This book is totally new, has not been touched except to ascertain it's length, and was only available through Black Library's service stud program, which is no longer open.

Please post here or PM me if you are interested.


LotN


----------

